# Cutting carbon arrows with tile saw



## heath_4503 (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty clever!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

how thick is that blade?


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

caspian said:


> how thick is that blade?


3.5mm


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you use water in the cutter or do it dry?


----------

